# Nexus 7 won't OTA update.



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

I unlocked, rooted via the toolkit. And afterwards was asked for the ota update. I selected yes but then when it booted and asked are you sure I selected no as I wasn't sure if it would limit the Roms I could choose from. Now it won't update but still says the device is up to date. Still on 4.1 and JRN84D build. Anyone have an idea to try to fix this so I can update.

Thanks

**Nevermind, flashed back to stock and factory restore, flashed ota, good to go.**

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

